# Brad Pattison - new show on Animal Planet?



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone watched the new show on Animal Planet with Brad Pattison called In the Dog House? Has anyone heard of this guy before? He's from Canada. Opinions?


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

I've seen part of an episode. He brings one or more of his dogs to help out with training other people's dogs. I don't know much about his training style though, he seemed really tough on the owners. It seemed like he was more of a relationship therapist than a dog trainer. He painted rules on this couple's wall!


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I've seen his regular show, I've known peopel who have attended his seminars. Can say he's a trainer I'd get within a 100 feet of. Some of the things he does on his show I've found to be unacceptable, but people love him or hate him just like Milan.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Brad will be the reason I boycott all animal related networks, and sponsors.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

StellaKin said:


> It seemed like he was more of a relationship therapist than a dog trainer.


I started watching that show and kept thinking: Whiskey-Tango-Foxtrot? I didn't see enough dog training to determine if he's qualified to call himself a trainer, but I'm pretty sure he should be referring clients to a licensed family therapist. he doesn't seem to be especially talented in that area. I want my 10 minutes back!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Never seen the show, but I've seen videos on youtube...loathe....I wouldn't let him anywhere near my dogs.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, since I had to google the show 3 different times just to come up with his name, maybe he'll remain obscure enough to do little harm. One can hope.  Holy atomic pile, Batman!


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Try googling At The End Of My Leash instead. It's the show he's been doing on Canadian TV for some years, and the reason many of us know who he is.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

The youtube video has been taken down apparantly, but it's one of his street safety training thingies and if I remember correctly he hits a dog and jerks the leash repeatedly.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

There was a discussion about that video on another forum with some of his die hard fans backing him up about it. A clip of it existed on another site last week, I was going to post it, but surprise it's now gone too.

Nothing like that one, but I have to say I enjoy him yanking this small dog back up by the collar repeatedly to then ask it to lay down again
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=32083761264


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yep, I've seen "At the End of my Leash" as it's known here in Canuck land. He's a tyrant but it can be entertaining, if not just to see what I'd NEVER do. Though I have seen him stick up for people when they are stuck in a "short end of the stick" situation in the family...he calls for people to step up. That is a good thing. Too bad it's the smallest part of all the wrong that he does.
I saw him on our local breakfast tv show (he was doing a seminar in TO) and the poor dog he was demoing on was told he was an "alpha" because he put his paw up from a sit and needed to be in a down to ensure he was being submissive. Sigh. 
A paw up is an appeasement signal, he's an idiot who thinks people and animals need drill sargeant types to behave.

And that video? That poor dog...it's not the forcing down that is such a harsh thing..but the jerk up? Why not teach the dog a stand or sit from a down...what an a$$.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yikes, he seems to love jerking the leash around


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Brad will be the reason I boycott all animal related networks, and sponsors.


You took the words right out've my mouth!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i just watched some clips.


*pukes*


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I have mentioned many times that I'm a negative old school trainer, He makes me look like a puppy. In all fairness I have only seen one youtube video and I guess it was the street safety or whatever video. When I viewed I did not have sound and from just watching video (also on dialup) I had no idea what he was trying to accomplish with the dog and I don't believe dog did either. I'm neither pro or con as I don't know enough about the man or his training. That particular video was definitely not a good example of proper dog work.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I watched 2 episodes last week and while I probably won't watch it anymore, I found the show entertaining in a psychological study sort of way. I was able to separate out things he did that I liked and things I didn't like. I found some good in what he was doing, but most of the show was really non-informational. I mean, there was nothing to learn. And I definitely hated the way he held a little dog's front feet off the ground with the leash to get him to sit. That was pretty much insane. 

He's trying to follow on Cesar's coattails, it's clear. But he doesn't have the talent, heart, energy, knowledge or appeal that Cesar has, in my opinion.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Regardless of what I think of other trainers this man is in a league of his own. Although I find value in using corrections and positive punishment in certain situations this guy takes such usage expoentially way too far compared to other
such trainers in my opinion.
If ever there was a need for using a good harsh aversive correction this would be the case :=) Maybe the use of a cheap prong collar and a rusty choke chain collar would be called for here to correct the handler. LOL

This show is absolutely worthless in that the methods he uses and the how/why absolutely no sense. His dog training techniques are ruthless and the final straw for me was in watching him hang a dog. His handling of people in the dog/human relationship is nothing less than queer in my opinion. I just cannot believe that television has degenerated to such a low level just when I thought it had already bottomed out with several of the dog training shows now airing. This guy is NUTS!!!!!!!

sorry for the rant .


----------



## doggy123 (Jul 21, 2009)

I love this show!!!
Brad is just telling the truth to the owners. He wants owners to be accountable for their dogs actions. The majority of training out there does nothing for the problems of the dog, they just mask them with treats, pinch collars and harnesses. *Guess what the problem is still there!!* All I see is pure results and a better owner to dog relationship!! Way to go Brad Keep it up!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

doggy123 said:


> I love this show!!!
> Brad is just telling the truth to the owners. He wants owners to be accountable for their dogs actions. The majority of training out there does nothing for the problems of the dog, they just mask them with treats, pinch collars and harnesses. *Guess what the problem is still there!!* All I see is pure results and a better owner to dog relationship!! Way to go Brad Keep it up!


umm..and shrieking at the dog and hanging it until it obeys does?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I've never heard of 'im. But after seeing that video, I don't think I'm missing out.


----------



## doggy123 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> I've never heard of 'im. But after seeing that video, I don't think I'm missing out.


The video was obviously edited in a negative way by a rival who is intimidated by Brad. His works shines results from any dog. Too bad you guys can't see that.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Forgive my limited knowledge of video editing, but how the hell do you make a video look like he's yanking a dog into a sit?! Nor did I hear any praise anywhere in that video.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding any videos. Anyone have any links? I would like to pass judgement myself...


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

K9companions said:


> I'm having a hard time finding any videos. Anyone have any links? I would like to pass judgement myself...


I can't find any videos either. The only link I've seen is on the first page of this thread. It is, in my opinion, unnecassary force. However, I'd like to see more than just that short video.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> I can't find any videos either. The only link I've seen is on the first page of this thread. It is, in my opinion, unnecassary force. However, I'd like to see more than just that short video.


Darn, I wasn't able to see it and the only video I can find on youtube doesn't really show his training. I found another on google teaching a dog how to do 'down' and I didn't like the way he kept yanking the chain up to make the dog sit back upright. So he isn't really shining in my eyes already, but again, I would have liked to see more.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

doggy123 said:


> I love this show!!!
> Brad is just telling the truth to the owners. He wants owners to be accountable for their dogs actions. The majority of training out there does nothing for the problems of the dog, they just mask them with treats, pinch collars and harnesses. *Guess what the problem is still there!!* All I see is pure results and a better owner to dog relationship!! Way to go Brad Keep it up!


Gee, I guess I should tell my CGC Shippo that it was all a fluke, since I used lots of clicker/treat training to get him to where he is now... even though treats are no longer required. And I guess all the positive treat training I've done with Eevee to bring her out of her shell and do away with her leash/dog aggression was wrong?

In other words, there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with using food to train a dog, if you do it right. I use food motivation as a training tool for most of my dogs, and so far, I've gotten 100% great results.

Brad Pattison, from what I have seen (a few of those training seminar videos, and an episode of his show), lacks people skills, along with actual training skills. He makes Cesar look like an angel. To me, he looks insane and I'd never allow him around my dogs. But that's just my opinion lol.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

OH haha. I just found the link on the first page of the thread and its the same video I found on google where I didn't like him yanking the dog upward to make him sit up. Heehee.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I just looked on the animal Planet website and don't see this show being advertised anywhere... I even did a search on their site for it. Nothing! Has it already started airing?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

My mom and I watched a few episodes when we saw them on after It's Me or the Dog the other night. I put it lightly when I say that I was less than impressed.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ugh .. This is nothing but touture training to me. With red eyes and steam coming out of my ears, not feeling great but anger when watching that video of him yanking that dog's head up

Not going to support any of his shows to watch him touture an dog


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

FourIsCompany said:


> II found some good in what he was doing, but most of the show was really non-informational. I mean, there was nothing to learn.


Pretty much the conclusion I came to - there was no there there. Just some pretty strange interaction with the owners, not much dog training, good or bad and the bad was just real bad.



Cheetah said:


> I just looked on the animal Planet website and don't see this show being advertised anywhere... I even did a search on their site for it. Nothing! Has it already started airing?


Yes, it's airing Saturday nights and again during the week (not sure when). It's odd that the show intro has been so low-key. No promos that I could see on AP or on their web site. Maybe it's just summer season filler.

In any case, I did find these videos on his facebook page. Not much here. He makes a few good points but it's so overwhelmed by the leash pops. See what you think....

http://www.facebook.com/video/?id=20535051408

And him telling his own story:

http://www.slice.ca/Shows/AtTheEndOfMyLeash/QAndA.aspx?Title_ID=105200

And for the Canadians out there, you can see clips of his Canadian show here:

http://www.slice.ca/Slice/Watch/Default.aspx


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm... I just did a search for it on my little dish thingy and nothing's coming up... it searched from now till sunday... WTH! Is Animal Planet ashamed or something? lol

Now I'm manually flipping through the TV guide, and all I see is "It's Me or the Dog" and "Good Dog U." >-.-<


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Pretty much the conclusion I came to - there was no there there. Just some pretty strange interaction with the owners, not much dog training, good or bad and the bad was just real bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the videos! His video on the stairs was absolutely idiotic. The timing was off, the amount of force was unnecessary, and I don't think the dog learned to walk behind him for that reason. 

He seems like an ametuar to me who trying to use the leash as his tool instead of reading canine body language and the dog's mind to his advantage.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like the next show doesn't air until August 1st:

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=15.14743.125482.34874.x


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

I watch him on the Slice network.. I will say, I don't agree with most of what he does.. but he does have a few good points, and IMO, I like his "no bullsh*t" attitude.. But I don't like how harsh he is with the dogs... But I also watch Caesar, and I don't agree with everything he does either..

I guess I just take these shows with a grain of salt... because either way, they are still entertaining to watch..


----------



## dog2468 (Oct 18, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Yikes, he seems to love jerking the leash around


And?? You probably think thats abuse don't you.. Search animal abuse on you tube.. Does it look the same as what Brad does? hmmmm? Yea didn't think so. What he does works. Period. You dont like it, too damn bad. Doesnt mean he is wrong. His dogs look well behaved to me. Do they not to you?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The video of Brad teaching the down with the leash is with his own dog. He is showing how to teach a down using the leash, but assuming HIS dog is trained, why doesn't he just command it to stand instead of jerking it up over and over? Because he LIKES JERKING THE LEASH. 
From the tone of your post Dog2468 It seems you do too.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I've seen a couple of his shows, not something I look for to watch or anything.

He seems to be pretty tough on owners, I don't think I've seen him do much training really though. I don't care for the show much.

As for using a leash, there are times I don't see a leash pop as a bad thing, as long as it's just to get a dogs attention, or break an extreme focus on something and isn't hard enough to cause any pain or anything.

I'll use it with Hope when she's in a stalk mode on a squirrel. She'll stop on command well because that's really part of stalking anyway I think, but if I ask her to sit and she doesn't, a little leash pop and she will.

She doesn't react to it at all in any other way, her eyes never leave the squirrel, her focus just goes from 100 to 99 long enough to process the sit and do it, usually slowly and smoothly like everything she does when she's in a stalk. It's really not so much a pop as a jangling of her metal tags.

I don't see it as a problem. If she can launch her entire 70 lbs into a leash, and lunge so hard her front feet are danging 2-3 feet in the air of her own free will, a little jangling of her collar isn't in the least bit abuse or cruel, it's not a punishment and she doesn't seem to take it as that.

And it's needed less and less as time goes by.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

That's using the leash as a cue though..have you seen the video that we are discussing? It's definitely a jerk of the leash...and used to teach a behaviour not to correct an error. As much as I try not to use corrections or aversives I do understand how to use them...he does not use them in a way that is appropriate.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Cracker said:


> That's using the leash as a cue though..have you seen the video that we are discussing? It's definitely a jerk of the leash...and used to teach a behaviour not to correct an error. As much as I try not to use corrections or aversives I do understand how to use them...he does not use them in a way that is appropriate.


Well several vids have been discussed.

I saw the one where he was teaching the dog to lay down, and though it doesn't seem like it's hurting the dog it's not something I would have ever even imagined to do.

I just taught the Kaya to down this week, fresh from the shelter, without even touching her or her even knowing her name.

Using the method he just showed would not have done that I don't think, and wouldn't get a down like I have with Hope, which is usually what you might call a drop, like her feet are on fire with great enthusiasm.

Which is the difference I guess, between having a dog down because it wants to, or because it knows it has to or bad things will happen.

On the flipside, animal planet has a new show called superfetch that seem to be a realy great training show.

The shows with Ceasar, this guy, and the Me or the dog show aseem more about dealing with behavior issues more than training obedience and commands so much.

This new one is more about how to teach a dog to do anything, which involves some behavior issues as well as owner problems, but seems a lot better and a lot more positive training.

I've only seen a couple of shows though, but there are a couple of them coming on right now I'm going to watch.

He's going to teach one dog to fetch a Pizza, and another to fetch clean diapers for a dad.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I love Superfetch. Hey guess what, training your dog can be fun! My only complaint is that the show doesn't do enough on-screen, but honestly the show is just so upbeat that I can forgive that. It makes me really really happy to see a show that says not only bad dogs need training. 

The best was the one with the guy trying to train his no-basic-obedience dog to pick up chicks for him, and Zak was talking to the camera. "This trick is not going to happen. It's just... not." This is only the second or thrid week of the show, so there aren't a lot out yet.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't been watching that ass (Brad Pattison) in awhile. Some of it is okay but some of his training isn't.
I have to give these people some credit for airing the scenes where the owners are all pissed off and are telling him what they think


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

I saw an episode and I really didn't like the way he handled the dog or the owners. My husband didn't even like it and he's an old school use harsh corrections to train a dog guy. Although I am slowly changing this and now he understands the importance of positive reinforcement as well. 
I watch those videos on facebook, and it may just be me, but I don't think his dogs looked very happy about doing what he demanded of them. Especially the little white dog he used the most. The down video made me sad, I understand pulling down on the leash to demonstrate how he wants people to get the dog to lay, but did he really have to rank his "already trianed" dog up like that. And he was talking about how pushing the dog's butt down can cause back problems, well yanking a dog up by its neck can cause serious neck problems. Anyways...

I've been watching super fetch too, I really enjoy it, I just wish they spent more time on the actually training process.


----------



## dog2468 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cracker said:


> The video of Brad teaching the down with the leash is with his own dog. He is showing how to teach a down using the leash, but assuming HIS dog is trained, why doesn't he just command it to stand instead of jerking it up over and over? Because he LIKES JERKING THE LEASH.
> From the tone of your post Dog2468 It seems you do too.


I have a $4000 european working Doberman.. I dont need to jerk anything. He does what i say when i say it.. And he didnt get that way because i showered him with affection 24-7 and stuck my finger in his face and said "no!" when he wouldnt listen.. He made a mistake, i corrected it. And yes, sometimes with a jerk of the leash to get his mind back on track. Neither Brad (or I) uses a stupid prong collar, or even a pinch collar for that matter. His training collars that he recommends and sells tightens up when pulled, but is no where near the pain inflicted by the "jerking" action i see some scrubs doing with a barbaric prong collar made to actually hurt the dog. I used Brad and his staff of PROS.. and its worked better than i could ever of imagined. Through respect... Not fear.. Have you ever looked at his website? I suggest that you do. He didnt get to where he is today by being Mr. Nice guy.. His methods may seem old school to some..... But if it aint broke, why fix it?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

AFter watching most of his shows my opinion is that he is a prime example of using over the top heavy handed aversives.

If I did not know any better I would become like so many others and reflex to hopping on the so called all positive bandwagon. Thank goodness we have the capablilty of decerning and choosing our own way and method in getting where we need to go with our dogs. To be kind ....if he offered me the only ride on a million mile road I would choose to walk.


----------



## dog2468 (Oct 18, 2009)

sparkle said:


> AFter watching most of his shows my opinion is that he is a prime example of using over the top heavy handed aversives.
> 
> If I did not know any better I would become like so many others and reflex to hopping on the so called all positive bandwagon. Thank goodness we have the capablilty of decerning and choosing our own way and method in getting where we need to go with our dogs. To be kind ....if he offered me the only ride on a million mile road I would choose to walk.


Well what can i say... To be kind.... If you choose to walk on that million mile road because you passed up that ride, that would show us all your decision making abilities.. IF you did know better, you would jump on that particular wagon going down the road.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

dog2468 said:


> Well what can i say... To be kind.... If you choose to walk on that million mile road because you passed up that ride, that would show us all your decision making abilities.. IF you did know better, you would jump on that particular wagon going down the road.


I am not exactly sure what your point is unless it is one of absolutes to which I do not partake in regardless of the journey or the crowd.



sparkle said:


> I am not exactly sure what your point is unless it is one of absolutes to which I do not partake in regardless of the journey or the crowd.



I also believe that it says something when people who are accustomed to, skilled, and successful at using aversives when needed (as well as incentive based conditioning) point out that a person/trainer like Brad is over the top.

It may simply point out that there is a curve and understandably why some feel that it should be straightened out all together.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

sparkle said:


> AFter watching most of his shows my opinion is that he is a prime example of using over the top heavy handed aversives.
> 
> If I did not know any better I would become like so many others and reflex to hopping on the so called all positive bandwagon. Thank goodness we have the capablilty of decerning and choosing our own way and method in getting where we need to go with our dogs. To be kind ....if he offered me the only ride on a million mile road I would choose to walk.


Sparkle well stated,
I saw one of his videos of him working a dog on the street and I had no idea of what he wanted dog to do as I had my speakers out of order and could not understand what he was doing. There was a lot of yanking and a couple slaps to dogs head. 

I have always admitted to heavy aversive use but I wanted to smack him and rescue the dog. It's that type of dog work that gives one an extremely unrealistic view of aversive methods.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> I love Superfetch. Hey guess what, training your dog can be fun! My only complaint is that the show doesn't do enough on-screen, but honestly the show is just so upbeat that I can forgive that. It makes me really really happy to see a show that says not only bad dogs need training.
> 
> The best was the one with the guy trying to train his no-basic-obedience dog to pick up chicks for him, and Zak was talking to the camera. "This trick is not going to happen. It's just... not." This is only the second or thrid week of the show, so there aren't a lot out yet.


Yeah that show was hilarious. I liked grandma's opinion...

As for Brad, I don't tend to be too judgmental from what I see on a few videos.

My experience is that a method that works great for teaching one dog behavior, might not work well on another.

I tend to try what I think will work, try another method if it doesn't, and maybe a third if that doesn't.

It all comes down to communicating what you want to the dog, and each dog is a bit different.

I'll get down on all fours and act like a dog if it works. And sometimes it does for some things.

As long as it's not harming the dog, and actually something that gets the communication across, I don't really have an issue with any approach.. Old school, new school, whatever communicates the message to the dog.

The only time I get violent is when needed, like when Hope and Kaya got into a fight in the living room her second night here. I just grabbed both collars and did basically what Brad did to that little dog with both of them, yanked them to the floor. Fight over, I win, in absolutely no uncertain terms and no favoritism shown doing it.

Then I start dealing with the cause in a positive manner. And try to teach Hope to feel something positive when I pet Kaya using treats and toys since it's her behavior that is the problem.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

dog2468 said:


> I have a $4000 european working Doberman.. I dont need to jerk anything. He does what i say when i say it.. And he didnt get that way because i showered him with affection 24-7 and stuck my finger in his face and said "no!" when he wouldnt listen.. He made a mistake, i corrected it. And yes, sometimes with a jerk of the leash to get his mind back on track. Neither Brad (or I) uses a stupid prong collar, or even a pinch collar for that matter. His training collars that he recommends and sells tightens up when pulled, but is no where near the pain inflicted by the "jerking" action i see some scrubs doing with a barbaric prong collar made to actually hurt the dog. I used Brad and his staff of PROS.. and its worked better than i could ever of imagined. Through respect... Not fear.. Have you ever looked at his website? I suggest that you do. He didnt get to where he is today by being Mr. Nice guy.. His methods may seem old school to some..... But if it aint broke, why fix it?


I have been to his website. I have watched his show, a lot. His collar is a modified martingale, I have used similar. I use the umbilical training to great effect. Some things Brad does I like, and I do believe he cares for the dogs...but his methods are harsh and reek of misplaced machismo. There is NO NEED to yank your dog up out of a down, that is not communication it is force, period.

I do not shower my dog with affection 24-7 nor let her get away with bad behaviour...oh wait I trained her ..so she doesn't do much in the way of bad behaviour. I am a professional, but I guess since I have a mutt and not a 4000 dollar working doberman, I must be a scrub as well. 

See, Dog, you may have not intended that to come through in your post, but it did. Speaking DOWN to someone is not effective communication...You can like Brad and his pros, makes no difference to me but coming in here and speaking like Mr. Alpha doesn't go over well with me. I guess Brad IS your kind of trainer.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

doggy123 said:


> The video was obviously edited in a negative way by a rival who is intimidated by Brad. His works shines results from any dog. Too bad you guys can't see that.


Then why did Brad post that video himself on his own facebook page??


----------



## doggieideas (Oct 16, 2009)

He doesn't use positive reinforcement, which makes him unappealing. But I've learned that you can learn from ever dog trainer. He did a segment where he taught the dogs boundaries by tying them to trees and then unhooking them. They still thought they were tied and couldn't go any further. He kept reinforcing the dogs thinking they could go no further keeping the dogs from running away. Every person has there strengths, so sometimes being able to see past the bad will help you glean something good.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I have been to his website. I have watched his show, a lot. His collar is a modified martingale, I have used similar. I use the umbilical training to great effect. Some things Brad does I like, and I do believe he cares for the dogs...but his methods are harsh and reek of misplaced machismo. There is NO NEED to yank your dog up out of a down, that is not communication it is force, period.


Ok, my dog is down at my left side. I can step forward one step with left foot, slap side of my leg a couple time while giving whatever up command I want with an excited voice. The dog will get up. I usually just use the command sit as dog already knows what position sit is. (I'm lazy) I then give a petting/treat reward, whatever type I think is necessary. Within 10 reps dog is sitting and then you can start eliminating as needed the slapping of leg and step forward and within 2 or 3 work sessions dog is doing what is proper. Now that dog knows what I want, I can use an aversive if dog refuses to do what is wanted. Once I know dog knows the exercise it's not open for discussion.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Ok, my dog is down at my left side. I can step forward one step with left foot, slap side of my leg a couple time while giving whatever up command I want with an excited voice. The dog will get up. I usually just use the command sit as dog already knows what position sit is. (I'm lazy) I then give a petting/treat reward, whatever type I think is necessary. Within 10 reps dog is sitting and then you can start eliminating as needed the slapping of leg and step forward and within 2 or 3 work sessions dog is doing what is proper. Now that dog knows what I want, I can use an aversive if dog refuses to do what is wanted. Once I know dog knows the exercise it's not open for discussion.


Yeah I need no jerking either, I taught hope both a down and an up in a few days using just some treats and a "good girl" and a little praise. Then just practice it to make it solid. I've never had to jerk anything. She will down with a down, or a hand signal, and get up from a sit or a down with a simple "get up" command.

Got a new rescue just last week, she's got a pretty good sit, and a down, in a couple of days without ever touching her as well. Would likely be even better faster if I had used a clicker.

I just don't see where that particular method of teaching down is necessary, at least for any dog I have ever had.

But like most trainers I see on TV, I bet he has some methods I would put in my tool box if I watched him a lot. The show has way too much relationship counseling and focus on simple basics to keep my interest though.

Superfetch is a lot more fun to watch.


----------

